# man cannot live on bacon alone!      finished pics added



## miamirick (Jul 14, 2012)

so we add meat to it

now thats a full rack

1)  Jalapenos stuffed with seafood cheese and topped with bacon

2)  Four meatballs wrapped in bacon

3)  Bacon strips covered with brown sugar

4)  Two chicken thighs in the muffin pan

5)  Four mini meatloafs topped with bacon and some Carolina Tangy Gold








made some mini stuffed meatloafs  onions, japs, cheese 

Had to add the jalapenos so i get the green vegetable group covered for the day!







some CSR's for RON P   (soaking in yoshida's)







everybody in the GOSM for later







oh well    we only live once!







got my helper standing guard







hopefully this will get us through the day

time for a beer

more to come later


----------



## miamirick (Jul 15, 2012)

heres some finished pics

got the guard dog on patrol keeping the ducks away







roiund one japs and meatballs







then off come the bacon strips







heres the mini meatloafs







then a couple thighs













then the csr's    tasted like candy







thanks for looking


----------



## daveomak (Jul 15, 2012)

I wouldn't have known where to start on that appetizer tray....   Idle hands on a Saturday,  priceless...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 15, 2012)

very nice!!!


----------



## barneypoo69 (Jul 15, 2012)

Wife just walked by and saw the pics.......now she's hungry too.

Gota question "Jalapenos stuffed with seafood cheese and topped with bacon".......what the heck is seafood cheese ?

Nevermind...did a search......found lots of ideas


----------



## miamirick (Jul 15, 2012)

barneypoo69

i get the seafood cheese spread from PUBLIX   in hte seafood section


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks great !!!!!


----------



## beckylynn19 (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks delicous...Thanks for posting..I'll have to show my husband...His mouth will be watering like mine is right now..:)


----------



## schmedleyp (Aug 23, 2012)

Gotta keep those bacon eatin ducks at bay...good lookin food and hound!


----------



## brdprey (Aug 23, 2012)

lol at the blocked artery but

i must say excellent spread of food and a wonderful place to be eating it next to the river like that.

good job makes me want to relax . going to go day dream now thank you much.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 23, 2012)

Don't know how I missed this the first time Rick - awesome as usual.  Every time I see your beach I get jealous


----------



## doctorvapor (Nov 29, 2012)

mmmmmm, Bacon is meat candy !!!


----------

